# Just bought ...



## tripletap (May 28, 2009)

New 2009, 2305 with 200CX and 54 MMM, block heater and loaded R4's ...


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Where are the pics??


----------



## tripletap (May 28, 2009)

soon as I get it delivered ...


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

You're gonna love it, when I got my 3520 we haven't looked back


----------

